# Post ride checklist



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm going to be on my own this summer with the quads. I know we used to always to a bunch of stuff to them when we came back from a ride to prep them for the next, but I don't remember what. I just followed his lead. 

What kinds of things should I do after fun in the mud?

Thanks
D


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wash it. Thats about all I would do.. haha.. Regrease anything that might need regreasing. Maybe fill it back up w/ gas. check oil & coolant & cv boots.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

give it a washing. Look for any tears, leaks & broke stuff. Check all fluids make sure there isn't any water. That should get u started.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Let the hose pipe Eat Big D. Then change front diff fluid if your bike is like mine. Along with what has been said.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. I guess it's time to print of a service manual so I know where all that stuff is eh? :thinking:

Regrease anything that's needs greasing. Can you be more vague?  You know, if I let my mind wander.....


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Electrical connections with dielectric grease. Also if u have grease fittings put some regular grease in them too.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Heres what I always do to mine after a through washing.

CV boot inspection
Check Engine oils
Check and change (usually just change all mine anyway) of all differential fluid F/R
Airbox/Filter Inspection
Fuel up
Visual Inspection of all steering/suspension/ventlines...pretty much just see if anythings out of place.


Every 5 or so rides I'll do..

Balljoint Inspection
Tie Rod End Inspection *Both done by jacking up of the bike*
Spark plug Inpection
Cleaning/Adjustment of all my old school drum brakes 
Check/Change Engine oil depending on its condition
Check Clutch Adjustment


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

Watch those rubber boots that protect the CV joints. Ripped one 3 weeks ago and went riding this weekend and destroyed a CV joint and wheel bearing on the front left side. A $13 boot cost me $120 and a day of fun for a day of busted knuckles. :twak: Live and learn. 

PS: if there's any volunteers out there that don't mind getting greasy send me a quick PM. I have Pizza!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks again guys. Tacoma, that's a good list. 
When I get my quads back, I'm going to spend a day just locating everything and see what I can learn.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Agree bout them CV Boots.... ALWAYS check em'... I check mine mid ride, (usually every beer stop)


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Wash, check boots, check oil, and every now and then change the diff fluid.


----------

